# can you remember "the Iron Lords"(??)



## morelin (Jan 27, 2005)

i believe this was the the title of one of the first sff books i read .(many moons ago) i can not remeber the name of the author . may even be off on the title. the main characters  name was jarik i think . i'm sure it was part of a series but i cant remember. has any one else read this book. does anyone know the name of the author or other titles written.
boy oh boy is the sun ever bright here this morning. warm enough too. a balmy 
+5 c


----------



## Leto (Jan 27, 2005)

Is it this oneThe Iron Lords by Andrew J Offutt ?

You're lucky : 
- 3°C here


----------



## morelin (Jan 27, 2005)

could very well be.for me this is going back about 18 years(ack). 'tis foggy back there'. but i would not mind trying to get my hands on it . do you know if there was more than 1 book.


----------



## hodor (Jan 27, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Is it this oneThe Iron Lords by Andrew J Offutt ?
> 
> You're lucky :
> - 3°C here


Jeez Morelin your are lucky, leto you too, -15 here... wind chill... screw that!


----------



## morelin (Jan 27, 2005)

not that lucky all the time. a week and half ago try -42c.

MOTHER COLD!!!!!!


----------



## hodor (Jan 27, 2005)

I would consider myself lucky in that case as I work outdoors. However, here in the Alps I find it, usually, below what I would consider lucky. 

Hope Leto helped you with your book.


----------



## Leto (Jan 28, 2005)

It's part of the serie War of the Gods on Earth :

The Iron Lords  (1979) with Andrew J. Offutt
Shadows Out of Hell (1980) with Andrew J. Offutt
King Dragon (1980) with Andrew J. Offutt
The Lady of the Snowmist  (1983) with Andrew J. Offutt

But the 2 and the 3 haven't been reprint.


----------



## morelin (Jan 28, 2005)

thanks leto. i may still have my copy of the first book. that means a trip into the basement  i guess if i want toever finish that series i will be hard pressed.


----------

